# Game 44: Official Sacramento @ Houston GAME THREAD. 1/28. 8:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Cuttino Mobley returns to the TC for the first time since being traded! He'll probably get a bigger ovation than Steve, Houston loves the Cat.

Stojakovic will be back for this game so it looks like the Kings will be back to strength even though Webber seems a little wobbly. Yao always plays well against the Kings and has no trouble with Brad Miller so the Rockets should go to him right off the bat. Last time these two teams met Peja had a great shooting night, but with McGrady guarding him now and Wesley on Mobley, I think the backcourt favors Houston (Wesley is GREAT at defending the pick and roll). Bibby is still my favorite PG in the league but hasn't been shooting the ball as much as he should since Mobley arrived in Sacramento. 

Containing Webber will be another problem, but as long as we contest his shots we should be fine. McGrady and Yao will have big games, the question as always is will we hit our three's?

Houston 102
Sacramento 97


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome back Mobley, we'll cheer for ya but send you away with a LOSS. We kinda fell over the line last game thanx to our new Mr Clutch.... the Kings won't fall so easily. Expecting good games from our two stars and our backcourt to shoot better in dis one. 

Rockets 101
Kings 97


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Kings-111(or more)
Rockets-107

Please let me be wrong


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Kings-105
Houston-97


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

The Rockets fair well when Chris Webber is in the lineup when its time to play the Kings. A PF taking lots of jumpers means more rebounds for us,even with Miller in the paint. The Rockets defense of the pick and roll will be big also...and the Kings fatigue will be an issue too. 

Yao should be able to get off on Miller...and even though Mobley is a good Defender,McGrady should be ok against him....look for Yao and McGrady to get 25+ and a 3rd player to step up.

Rockets 108
Kings 97


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Welcome back Cuttino!! :wave:

Should be a tightly contested game. T-Mac will score 30+. I have no clue who will win...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-Kings board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview

-----------------------------

Stojakovic said he would wait to see how he felt in Houston tonight before he decided whether to play against the Rockets.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> [
> 
> Stojakovic said he would wait to see how he felt in Houston tonight before he decided whether to play against the Rockets.


Change
Play against the Rockets
to
Play for the Rockets

:wave:


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

tmac will have a low scoring nite i say its up to yao and he wil lbe great for his game that will be 30 plus close 1

107rockets
106 kings


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I think we'll lose, 101-96


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yao Ming starts off hitting consecutive shots and now can't buy a basket :no: Miller on the other hand showing how it should be done. T-Mac time hopefully..... yes .... and yes.... TMac up to 12pts. Down 52 - 50.... Tmac hits another!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I forgot this game was on national TV, so naturally Yao would have an absolutely terrible performance. What a frustrating basketball player.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

What an atrocious game Yao's having!! It's gonna be a tough one to win against a quality side from here onwards.... Ming subin back in!! C'mon big fella


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Luckily Padgett is having the hot hands, else Yao would be getting flamed everywhere. Better win it Rockets!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

WOW!! Can he do it for us again. He can't miss!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We should have fouled Webber. Coaching error by JVG.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Noooo Webber with the clutch 3!! Let's do it in OT. Time for Yao to takeover!


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

It was Tmac's fault too, you don't bite on the pump fake for a three in this instance! :upset:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Cuttino Mobley is a C*nt


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> It was Tmac's fault too, you don't bite on the pump fake for a three in this instance! :upset:


He didnt even pump fake


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Dammit. All over  Definitely one that got away, though if it wasn't for Padgett we would've lost it in regulation. Really shoulda done better and prevented that 3


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Refs did make 3 bad calls against the Rockets down the stretch, I think that is why the Kings weren't getting any calls in OT. 

van gundy also stopped going to yao after the 3rd. not a single play whjere they gave the ball to yao except that 3 pt play in ot. i dont see why players like francis and webber can shoot themselves out of a slump but the rockets have to treat yao like a scrub once he misses a couple of hook shots.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Why did Sura only play 27min? Is his knee alright?


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Why did Sura only play 27min? Is his knee alright?


uh... he cannot guard any pg with the ability to penetrate. bibby was killing him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Game pics...




Jump ball? :no:


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

It's T-mac's fault, no excuse, that should be a no-brain foul when you lead 3 pts with 3-4 seconds left.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even I will admit that that was one of the worst calls I have ever seen.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I stand corrected, an excerpt from today's chronicle:

_Coach Jeff Van Gundy blamed himself for the Rockets' failure to put Webber on the line for two free throws. But McGrady said Van Gundy had made his wishes clear and that he had every intention of fouling — until Webber feigned a pass and began his spin.

"That was all my fault, man," McGrady said. "I let my team down. We were up three and coach stressed in the huddle to foul. We had a chance to and I didn't foul, and he knocked down a big shot. It's me not tuning into what coach wanted. (Webber) threw me off a bit. I tried my best to recover. I tried to contest the shot. I just prayed that shot wouldn't go in._


----------

